# Drugstore Haul - Wet n Wild!



## Cupquake03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wet n Wild is BOGO Free at Kmart through July 11... I couldn't resist.
  	This is what $27 got me:


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice haul!!! Looks like I'm gonna have to make a 25 minute trip to my nearest K-Mart!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 24, 2011)

great haul! those wet n wild shadows are great!


----------



## manderz86 (Jun 28, 2011)

nice one! We don't have wet n wild here (although I'm new to Germany so I may be wrong) so I've had to order some palettes off eBay. Can't wait. ENJOY!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! What a great deal!  I love that 3rd palette with the greys and yellows!  Enjoy!


----------



## freesiafc (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank You for posting this haul. I ran out today to my K Mart and got nearly all the eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## manderz86 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was wrong! Just spotted the WnW stand at the supermarket (it looked like it had been attacked too lol!) all they had left was the Pride palette


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 2, 2011)

Definitely going to have to stop at Kmart now!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 5, 2011)

Love WnW


----------



## Rezel (Jul 17, 2011)

Ohhh, I've been wanting the WnW Don't Steal My Thunder Color Icon Trio.


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish there was a store that sold WNW near me!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

- Removed -


----------

